# What coat pattern does she have?



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Any recommendations I am registering this doe that we had this year and I am stumped on her coat type?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

looks grey buckskin..... but it is hard to tell.... small picture...


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry here is a better picture


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Buckskin with grey cape? That is what I would say....


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's buckskin with roaning. The "gray" is black with roaning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! That makes sense! Ok I am sorry! I was wrong!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's no biggy.  You were close. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! Close is the key word there! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with KW Farms.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the help!


----------

